# Mycorrhizae are the rule, not the exception.



## valleyboy (Jun 8, 2011)

I just thought I'd throw something together and try to contribute to this place.  I figured nearly everyone growing outdoors is using soil, so it seemed fitting to put this in the outdoors section.


Mycorrhizae are very important to plant and soil health.  Without mycorrhizae most plants would not survive.  Mycorrhizae is a root fungus (Myco-fungus Rhizo-root, Fungus Root) dating to over 400 million years ago, there are many species.  The 'Root Fungus' forms a symbiotic 'infection' of the plant's root system.  Mycorrhizae take sugars from the host plant's root system in exchange for water, nutrients and minerals.  This would seem to be detrimental to the plant's health but the trade off gives the plant more potential for energy than is taken by the fungus.  Mycorrhizae will take 5-30% of total photosynthate production from the plant.  This fungus has been shown to increase growth 50-500% when compared to soils with a low Mycorrhizal biomass.


There are two basic types of Mycorrhizal fungus, both form small extensions called 'Hyphae'. The two types are Endo-Mycorrhizae and Ecto-Mycorrhizae.  *Endo-Mycorrhizae* penetrates the root cortex (Endo-internal) and forms vesicles for sugar storage.  Most of the Endo species do not actually penetrate the cells of the cortex, rather form 'release gates' on the cells for nutrient transportation.  The only kinds of Endo-M. that penetrate the cells are *Arbuscular Mycorrhizae* (AM).  AM form extensive networks of 'nutrient pipelines' within the root.  Most AM species are of the 'Glomus' genus, look for this when purchasing additives, often abbreviated by 'G.'.  *Ecto-Mycorrhizae* do not penetrate the cortical section of the root (Ecto-external).  Ecto-M. is capable of connecting networks of 'infected' roots between many different plants.  In this network the fungus is capable of transporting nutrients between plants to help the host(s) thrive.


The Hyphae of both the Endo and Ecto types are much smaller than root tips.  Because of this, the fungus is better able to penetrate soil aggregates and release trapped water and nutrients.  These hyphae can reach lengths of 15CM or more.  The hyphae grow faster than the plant's roots and are capable of faster and more efficient nutrient absorption.  Because of these characteristics, Mycorrhizae is able to gather nutrients that would have otherwise been immobile.   Mycorrhizae are known for significant increases in phosphorous absorption, among the other macro-nutrients at slightly lower levels.


Mycorrhizal infections have many more benefits aside from increased nutrient intake.  Mycorrhizae produce a natural 'anti-biotic' on the root cuticle to help prevent soil-born disease.  The fungus has also shown to reduce salinity related stress.  Mycorrhizae reduces and limits uptake of heavy metals and other toxic minerals or contaminants that may be within the soil.  Some species are even known to fend off nematode infections.


If you haven't got it by now, it is very beneficial to supplement Mycorrhizal mass within the soil.  You're plants will thank you, then reward you with healthy, vigorous growth, and a bountiful yield.


Good roots, good shoot.


Sources _The Nature and Properties of Soils-Fourteenth Edition (revised)_ by Nyle C. Bradley & Ray R Weil.




 All comments and additions are welcome.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 8, 2011)

:goodposting: I use super plant tonic by Blue Mountain Organics.  

Blue Mountain Organics " Super Plant Tonic". It's a 100 % Organic Blended Concentrate, and a little goes a long way. In this new, more concentrated form it makes 16-32 gallons per bottle for Soil and if using it in a Hydroponics setup it makes 32-64 gallons. See mixing instructions below for details. So what does SPT do for your plants; it makes their roots very efficient. So efficient, you can lower the dose of fertilizer you are using to half.

This tonic contains the following : Artesian Spring Water, Worm Castings, Mycorrhizal Fungi, Azomite, Unsulphured (Blackstrap) Molasses, Endo and Ecto Bacteria, and Humic Acid derived from Oak Leaf & Peat Compost.

Now, most people "do not want to tell", you their ingredients. Blue Mountain Organics wants you to know them and why they are used :

The Artesian Spring Water (provides an all natural, chlorine free base), Worm Castings (add soluable nitrogen & trace minerals), Endo and Ecto Bacteria protect your plants roots and break down insoluble NPK, Mycorrhizal Fungi inoculate your plants roots helping them to get the most out of your soil or medium, Unsulphured Molasses (feeds - these beneficial microorganisms, provides trace minerals, plus soluble nitrogen, phosphorus & potassium), Azomite (adds 72 trace minerals - that's all of them), Humic Acid derived from (Hot Composted) Oak Leaves & Peat - adds natural chelates (ensuring smooth delivery of the trace minerals). All these good things are mixed, then oxygenated for (3) days under optimal conditions; in a special organic tea brewer. Which increases the feeding action of the beneficial microorganisms - which break down all these good things, into a highly soluble liquid. Easily absorbed by plants. Note: Mycorrhizal Fungi enhance your plants ability to absorb more nutrients, minerals & water - resulting in better vigor, growth & draught resistance. Just Google or Yahoo Search Mycorrhizal Fungi - You'll find page after page of information praising them.

The effects on your plants will Amaze You !!! . Just like you, a plant fed a well balanced diet, which includes vitamins & trace minerals - Results in Increased Health & Vigor. It is like a protein shake for your plants.


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input, did you write that yourself? It came off like an advertisement, hah.


I'd also like to add that while Bacteria tend to respond well when sugar is added to the soil, Fungi tend to respond much better when in the presence of Cellulose, Lignin and other complex CHO's that are waiting to be broken down.  So adding ground up plant material would be more beneficial for Mycorrhizal and Trichodermal mass growth than sugars.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 11, 2011)

I've got a thread on another forum doing side by side grows useing Myco's, here's some pictures of my results. starting with yesterdays outdoor transplanting, The plant on the right was " inculated " with Myco's ( my Abreviation for that spaghetti word), can't say it anyway,  Oh ya valleyboy I been wanting to ask you some questions about a plant I have growing, it's got some weird stems. Not my first weird one either, same strain though. Anyway all my bigger healthier plants were amended with this stuff,  The picture of the 5 gallon pot just had the plant transplanted to a 12 gallon for the summer, I refilled it with mix to transplant to from a 1 gallon pot. its a cycle, keeping the old soil to mix its goodies into the new mix.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 11, 2011)

Quote by valleyboy I'd also like to add that while Bacteria tend to respond well when sugar is added to the soil, Fungi tend to respond much better when in the presence of Cellulose, Lignin and other complex CHO's that are waiting to be broken down. So adding ground up plant material would be more beneficial for Mycorrhizal and Trichodermal mass growth than sugars
     I guess that would be mollasas huh?? I just started the organic farming, I had pretty good luck useing Plant Marvel products, they're water soluble chemical nutes, but I'm looking to improve taste. Anyway i've got alot of chemical nutes left, would it hurt to use this on plants in the ground,   roses, bulbs, clamatis etc. plus mazzar and other assorted herbs.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 11, 2011)

valleyboy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input, did you write that yourself? It came off like an advertisement, hah.
> 
> 
> I'd also like to add that while Bacteria tend to respond well when sugar is added to the soil, Fungi tend to respond much better when in the presence of Cellulose, Lignin and other complex CHO's that are waiting to be broken down. So adding ground up plant material would be more beneficial for Mycorrhizal and Trichodermal mass growth than sugars.


 Throw a couple cups of MJ Flour into the soil mix,blended herb??? I gotta steal it from the mrs. lol, Shes got like 7 lbs left. Wish I could give it to a BHO expert, lol, just get rid of it, it puts us a tad bit over our 24 ounces of cured smokeable, I could just see the way leo and the press would treat the stuff, kinda worthless to me, as far as counting it as my 24 ounces, that wash. state law, its gotta go today, The mrs. went downriver to costco fo 20 lbs. of butter.


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 12, 2011)

If I were you I wouldn't be throwing any buds in the soil, I'd be smoking them!  But yes, all of those listed, the roses, the clematis, and if you have any leaves or stems left over from trimming I'd imagine those would work well.  Try to grind them up, the finer the better, and mix with your soil.


Occasions just like this one are when I would want my own photospectrometer to get a sample done on the leaves you're putting in to know where you nutrient levels will be at in the soil.  A site recommended on here called eSeasonGear had one for like 500.  I'm going to try to save up and buy one.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 12, 2011)

I would appreciate those


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 19, 2011)

so, I guess I'll be that guy. Who's got the best?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2011)

Gonna Eat That? said:
			
		

> so, I guess I'll be that guy. Who's got the best?




Use any wettable powder and in HYDRO
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56376


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 20, 2011)

roots organics has "oreganism xl" been using it with awesome results for years


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 21, 2011)

My MYCOS'd plants are doing well, defenitly better than the not,


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 21, 2011)

hey skag looking better than most. wat is the big plant in the middle of pic2? looks like that purplepeach that 4u irish and ray jay r running?


----------



## Crashbasket (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's a before/after. The first pic is of some TP's of cuts that had Mycos added to the soil under the root ball and had been watered in (RO) with Azos added a couple of days before this pic was taken. The second one was taken 9 days later.


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 22, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Use any wettable powder and in HYDRO
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56376





My question is literal. Who has the best. The packet I use "down to earth soluble root zone"  has 4 endo at 11 prop/gm each and 7 ecto at various prop/gm, 2 trichoderma and various other things. Since the ecto isn't a factor in cannabis growth and that makes up the bulk of my powder I'm looking for who actually has the best since mine is obviously not the best.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 22, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> hey skag looking better than most. wat is the big plant in the middle of pic2? looks like that purplepeach that 4u irish and ray jay r running?


  Thats some kind of Chemdawg hybrid, when i tasted the smoke from the clones mom it was exactly the ChemD I got from the local dispensary,I pray this plant goes the distance,  my dutch treat reached the top of the green to thats a little over 7 feet, i'm not gonna top her, I've got another 10 days before the bud room is vacated, I'm gonna bring some girls back inside, give em a little spray first of miteacide, I gotta feeling that I'm gonna get ripped off if i don't, to many "friends out of work", I've never been ripped off by a stranger, I've been growing 46 years, man thats a long time, got busted for indoor grow in march of 66, first grow lol, big front page story with pics, never been busted again, anyway i have been ripped off, in 77 I got my lights and ballast even ripped.  I've installed motion detectors from Harbor freight, man do they sound the alarm, I just got some new seeds, CHEMDAWG 92, I'll jornal them when I germinate.  I'm havein fun and lovin life.  EXCEPT!!!!! this dang tree puts off little seeds that fall like rain, they stick to my outdoor buds and I gotta pick em off,  we had a storm come thru, moved everything in tubs to shelter, blowing 5 gallon pots over or breaking stems and branches, got everything moved, to shelter, thank goodness for the handtruck lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 22, 2011)

Gonna Eat That? said:
			
		

> My question is literal. Who has the best. The packet I use "down to earth soluble root zone" has 4 endo at 11 prop/gm each and 7 ecto at various prop/gm, 2 trichoderma and various other things. Since the ecto isn't a factor in cannabis growth and that makes up the bulk of my powder I'm looking for who actually has the best since mine is obviously not the best.


 I don't think there is a exact answer. the growing techniqes vary so much, deferent mediums, how long did the soil "sit" before it was used ect. takes time for these little eco-systems  inside the pot or reservoir to develop, I don't do hydro!!!,  when I started useing this in my soil the girls got real lush and happy it's the mycos pure fresh and alive, that I use, all this was freebies from salesmen, everyone claimed to be the best lol.  I gotta make soil tonight, break out the swimmin pool.  most of my new good stuff comes from my best girls pots after harvest.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 22, 2011)

forgot the picture, happening alot since i harvested the super silver haze, that mediceine is top drawer.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 22, 2011)

cant post pic, 3rd try.


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 22, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a exact answer.



maybe not exact but as a forum I'm sure we can get the options down to a handful of high quality brands that are all endo. The actual numbers don't lie and when they are backed up with pics like yours, we'll see what brands deserve our money as a community of growers.

for everyone else....post some numbers and/or pics. too many threads are discussed for a day then kicked to the curb.


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 22, 2011)

*SKAG* yeah my buddy grows sum of the best organic chemdawg ever...he sells to local clubs 900 qp and everybody is happy lol he is the one who told me to use the SNS217 for my mites how long have u been using it?and is it as good as ive been told? i think i need to pick up the concentrate. i bought that small bottle for 15 buck here but used it all at once on 1 plant and i have to say it isnt looking much better since saturday


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 22, 2011)

Gonna Eat That? said:
			
		

> My question is literal. Who has the best. The packet I use "down to earth soluble root zone"  has 4 endo at 11 prop/gm each and 7 ecto at various prop/gm, 2 trichoderma and various other things. Since the ecto isn't a factor in cannabis growth and that makes up the bulk of my powder I'm looking for who actually has the best since mine is obviously not the best.


great white shark is the best stuff around if u can afford it but like i said roots organic makes "oreganism" and is good quality for the price


----------



## valleyboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I use Myco Applications, mostly because I got 10+ lbs for free from work.  They have a good Glomus profile, and they have a mix with about 9 additional root fungi.  Great white has a close profile to Myco App's Rhizo mix, only Myco apps has concentrations ranging from 10's of thousands of propagules per gram to hundreds of millions of propagules per gram.  Great white comes in at ~130K propagules per gram if I remember right.  IMO with great white you're paying for the name rather than the product.


hxxp://www.mycorrhizae.com/where-to-buy/wholesale-direct/products-available-wholesale-direct

If you don't feel like buying 50 lbs at a time I believe they have vendors that sell smaller quantities.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 24, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> *SKAG* yeah my buddy grows sum of the best organic chemdawg ever...he sells to local clubs 900 qp and everybody is happy lol he is the one who told me to use the SNS217 for my mites how long have u been using it?and is it as good as ive been told? i think i need to pick up the concentrate. i bought that small bottle for 15 buck here but used it all at once on 1 plant and i have to say it isnt looking much better since saturday


  I got the Chemdawg 91 clone last night, I thought they were gonna give me seeds, but it was a nice clone instead, I've got a mushroom eating grin, I'm going through a room revamp right now,Harvesting about a week early, but my Dutch Treat has gone 50% amber, I'm not gonna get the yield I'd hoped for, but I'll get better than 3 oz. per plant, Was hoping for 4 !!, I don't use the organic mite sprays, This time around I'm useing Bayers three in one, mites PM and whatever, I spray the last week of veggin and cross my fingers, I won't spray the plants with anything after the 3rd week of 12x12, I've got a real bad sickness that came with the original 3 moms, I have not been able to diagnose it, the Mrs. is going to take a branch to the University of Wash. Agricultural extension today, the plant doc is in, here's another pic of  a clone, The big moms who originally had this looked cured but there offspring I didn't treat with the bayer, It was in the Bud room , I kicked her out a month ago, to a private room, quarinteened, the cured bud is killer, thats why I'm still bothering with it, besides the fact the two big gals in the Green to will give me a ton of good smoke,


----------



## valleyboy (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm itchin' to get some tests started.  When I get things rollin skagit,  I'd love to have people like yourself send it samples from sick plants.  Dry'em, grind'em, Disgest'em, Meter'em, find out what the deficiency is, if there is one.

Looks to me though like it might be a pest problem.  That would be my initial guess.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 26, 2011)

i live next to the biggest myco producers in the world, Mycorrhizal Applications. they makre PURE myco with none of these crappy carriers people dilute their myco with. they're all very proffesional and can help you with literaly everything you could ever need or want to know about all the different kinds of myco, how they work, and what works best for your plants.
let them know you're a medical grower and they will hook you up and they already know what endos/trich are the most beneficial for you. i never realized how awesome these people are till this past year when i went in there because i needed some and i was sick of all these ** myco brands.
and for those who dont live in the state of jefferson i'm pretty sure they have a list where you can buy their myco retail around the country.


----------

